# 180l tank stocking - HELP



## 14crazychris (Apr 5, 2016)

Haven't been here long but had some great feedback and ideas for my new tank setup. went to pick up a second hand (4ft) tank which turned out to be 3ft  (only realised when we got home stupid I now) but now my mum wont let me get a bigger one as it fits into the allocated space better. so I have 180l Juwel Rio tank with dolomite sand (internal filter removed to provide more space) and a lot of rocks for hiding spaces ect. But I would like some help with stocking. I know you've all probably responded 100 times over but Im getting mixed information about stocking my tank. I've seen many YouTube videos with lots of mixed Mbuna in the same sized tank as mine 25/30 Mbunas, and then read on lots of threads that you should only keep a single species in this size tank. I have also looked at the cookie cutters. I would preferably like to stock the tank with 3-4 different coloured Mbuna. I also would like to have the lesser aggressive species and keep species that stay fairly small i.e. Damasoni (herd you need to keep these in groups of 12). any suggestions on stocking? I know its very specific and I'm sorry if you guys always have to respond to the same things but I've done so much research and I'm stuck. would really appreciate some help.
thanks chris


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

A 36" tank can really only fit one species, but 2 can be done if done correctly. I really do not recommend 3 species.

36" tanks are nice for either Ps. Saulosi, Yellow Labs, Rustys, Afra Jalo Reef, ect., by themselves.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be careful of you-tube videos...you want to copy a tank that has been running for a year or more with the mix shown...it's hard to know whether the hobbyist just added the fish moments before the picture.

I would not call demasoni "less aggressive".

Your tank is 39" x 16" is that correct?

You might be able to get 3 colors with saulosi and rusties. Saulosi have 2 colors.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

There are no shortage of grossly overstocked tanks on youtube. Always be a little leery of social media; even some of what you read here. You've got to gauge credibility on your own.

For example, on our local facebook page the know-it-all local breeder posts pictures of his 55 stocked with Frontosa, Discus, Angels and other random miscellaneous fish. You can't say anything because practically everyone kisses the ground he walks on, and since there are in fact living fish in his aquarium then it must be just fine. Realistically, however, no one outside his own fantasy world would consider that a proper arrangement.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Stocking is more about your equipment and how much water changes you do, so long as the tank's basic size is big enough for a species.

You don't need any set amounts or any species either. There's also not much point to having ANY females for fish you don't want to breed, except for a few species where the females look better than the males.

Size doesn't really matter much for aggression and the mbunas are all small enough for that tank.

I'd probably get yellow labs + rusties + maingano. You can get 3-4 juvies of each and just keep the males from the rusties and yellow labs. Or I would just pick out a male only tank so you don't have to worry about breeding in that small tank.


----------



## 14crazychris (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks guys thats really helpful i will ignore the youtube videos and stick to the basics. Thats has helped with me thinking about stocking would you also say 15 fish would be the maximum? I dont want it over crowded (more natural looking) if thats possible. The tank measures 39" long by 15.5" deep and 17" high if thats helps. My LFS only have six or so differnt species, is there a good online site to buy from? Or is buying in person better for this type of fish.
Thanks chris


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even on Cichlid-forum you will get different answers. I buy pretty much only online, take a look at the Reviews section for vendor feedback.
See above Fish Jerk suggests labs=4 and rusties=4 and maingano=4.
See above tanker3 suggests one species Ps. Saulosi, Yellow Labs, Rustys, Afra Jalo Reef.
See above I suggest saulosi=6 and rusties=6.

If you are going to try all-male read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library. I think they suggest 18 in a 48x18 tank. In 39x15 I might try 10 individuals.


----------



## 14crazychris (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you that's great, I will look into reading those articles. Tanks all setup now apart from the Dolomite sand and filter but that's being purchased next week. Just need to do some more research into the fish. as you say I think I will go with two species. Would really like to keep an all Demasoni tank but think they might be to aggressive and hard to keep after doing some research.  
Thanks chris


----------

